
Ask HN: What are some good documentaries to watch? - milankragujevic
A similar thread has been posted 5 1&#x2F;2 years ago, and I&#x27;ve wanted to see what new content is out there. Additionally, I&#x27;m building a website that features documentaries, so I&#x27;d like to discover new content for it. Creative Commons or similar type of licensed documentaries are especially welcome, as I&#x27;d like to offer them for streaming for free.
======
drakonka
My three favorite documentaries are:

\- Earthlings -
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0358456/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0358456/)

\- Paradise Lost: The Child Murders at Robin Hood Hills (1996) -
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117293/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117293/)

\- Cowspiracy: The Sustainability Secret -
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3302820/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3302820/)
(some have questioned some specifics presented in the documentary, it is on my
list of favorites for the overall point it makes about sustainability as it
relates to animal agriculture)

------
PerfectElement
My favorites are:

Human:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdb4XGVTHkE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdb4XGVTHkE)

Earthlings:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHZUuR1Udno](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHZUuR1Udno)

Samsara:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0770802/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0770802/)

------
shradha408
Here is the list of my favorite documentaries: \- The Cove \- Food, Inc. \-
The Century Of The Self \- Inside Job \- Earthlings \- Samsara \- Earth \- A
Map For Saturday \- The Story Of India

------
dsego
Shenzhen: The Silicon Valley of Hardware
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGJ5cZnoodY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGJ5cZnoodY)

------
seanwilson
20 years old now but this is a great history of the rise of the PC with lots
of familiar faces:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115398/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115398/)

------
sidcool
Planet Earth -I & II

The World at War

Fog of War

Citizen Four

And Many More...

